# Kickstand Espresso Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Specialty coffee in the heart of Lakeview!

Located at the corner of Belmont and Clark, Kickstand Espresso Bar serves up Metropolis Coffee to the masses. The baristas are beyond talented (and not too bad looking, either), the atmosphere is more than inviting and it's ready to take on the Big Bad 'Bucks.

More...


----------

